# ImageMagick Installationsproblem



## Grafixboy (18. März 2010)

Hallo liebe tutorials-helfer

Möchte bei mir ImageMagick nutzen und Installieren.
Verstehe nur nicht ganz die Installationsanleitung.

http://www.imagemagick.org/script/install-source.php

Wohin muss ich die datei installieren in ftproot?
Wäre für mich logisch weil ich es ja dann nicht für jede domain einzeln
installieren müsste. 

Und dann verwirrt mich noch dies:
$magick>

ich vermute ja das des als variable dafür steht :
user@provider.net ~/ftproot > 
(/home/web207/user/ftproot/)

Liege ich damit richtig oder muss ich das seperat für jede Domain installieren?


----------



## Napofis (18. März 2010)

Hi das installieren ist eigentlich ganz simpel.
Geh in die Konsole verschaff dir root rechte und dann.


```
apt-get install imagemagick
apt-get install php5-imagick
/etc/init.d/apache2 restart
```

So hab ich es Installiert.


MFG Napofis


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. März 2010)

Natürlich gilt obiges nur für debian-artige Systeme. Auch wenn die auf Webservern am weitesten verbreitet sind ist es nicht immer die Regel. Manchmal trifft man auch OpenSuse etc.

Jedenfalls hat mein Vorredner im Kern recht: Software aus dem Paketmanagement ist immer dem Sourcecode vorzuziehen. Sofern man dem Bereitsteller des Repos vertraut aber das ist ein anderes Thema und gehört jetzt nicht hierher.

Welche Distribution auf deinem Server läuft solltest du ja wissen und wie du das Paketmanagement nutzt steht im entsprechenden Wiki. Unter Debian und Ubuntu halt apt (apt-get, aptitude oder synaptic als Frontend) und unter Suse wäre das wohl Yast. Auch wenn nicht immer jede Software verfügbar ist so findet man doch das meiste, grade Software für (Web)Server in den Repos.


----------



## Grafixboy (18. März 2010)

Danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten

Ich habe folgendes:
Linux black-ld-170 2.6.24-etchnhalf.1-amd64 #1 SMP Thu Nov 5 05:04:40 UTC 2009 x86_64

aber soll ich das nun im ftproot installieren oder im Domain "Verzeichniss" ?

MfG Grafixboy


----------



## deepthroat (18. März 2010)

Grafixboy hat gesagt.:


> Danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten
> 
> Ich habe folgendes:
> Linux black-ld-170 2.6.24-etchnhalf.1-amd64 #1 SMP Thu Nov 5 05:04:40 UTC 2009 x86_64


Daraus schließ ich mal das du Debian Etch-and-a-half verwendest.


Grafixboy hat gesagt.:


> aber soll ich das nun im ftproot installieren oder im Domain "Verzeichniss" ?


Die Frage stellt sich überhaupt nicht. Du installierst so wie Napofis es vorgeschlagen hat. Die Dateien werden automatisch in die entsprechenden Verzeichnisse installiert.

Gruß


----------



## Grafixboy (18. März 2010)

Danke³
OK alles klar das war es was ich wissen wollte.
Dann werde ich das mal in die SSH reinhämmern  .

Lass den Thread aber vorläufig offen falls Probleme auftreten sollten.

Wenn alles läuft schließe  ich den Thread.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anmerkung:
Ok ganz so einfach geht es scheinbar doch nicht.
Habe mit SSH die folgende Datei hochgeladen:
"ImageMagick.tar" (10,9 MB)

damit habe ich es entpackt bekommen:
  tar xvfz ImageMagick.tar.gz
folgendes Verzeichnis hat er mir dann angelegt:
  ImageMagick-6.6.0-6
mach ich dann das:
./configure
erstellt er mir eine log-Datei in der steht ganz ganz viel
und das er den Compiler nicht finden konnte.

Achso ich bin im übrigen bei loomes vielleicht kennt sich da ja einer aus wie ich das 
da zum laufen bekomme.

Dies ist ja ein Archiev das muss ich doch erst entpacken oder wie sieht das aus ?
Sehe gerade nicht richtig durch aber mir gehts heute irgendwie auch nicht richtig
gut irgendwie Wetterfühlig kein Wunder bei dem Wetterumschwung von warm auf kalt.

Vielleicht lass ich es heute lieber ersteinmal.


----------



## Grafixboy (19. März 2010)

Für mich wäre interessant wo  sich bei euch der/die Ordner
nach der Installation befinden ?


----------



## deepthroat (19. März 2010)

Grafixboy hat gesagt.:


> Anmerkung:
> Ok ganz so einfach geht es scheinbar doch nicht.


Warum? Was war die Ausgabe der beiden Befehle?


Grafixboy hat gesagt.:


> Habe mit SSH die folgende Datei hochgeladen:
> "ImageMagick.tar" (10,9 MB)
> 
> damit habe ich es entpackt bekommen:
> ...


Wenn du ImageMagick aus den Quellen erstellen willst brauchst du natürlich erstmal einen Compiler und andere Tools wie make, evtl. flex, bison usw. Die entsprechenden Tools müßtest du erstmal installieren.


Grafixboy hat gesagt.:


> Für mich wäre interessant wo  sich bei euch der/die Ordner
> nach der Installation befinden ?


http://packages.debian.org/etch/amd64/imagemagick/filelist

Gruß


----------



## Grafixboy (19. März 2010)

Aha so ist das also das habe ich noch nicht gemacht.
Ist mein erster Zusatz den ich installiere, zumindest auf dem Server.
Seit nachsichtig mit mir ^^
Danke für den Link werde mir das mal Einverleiben.

*Danke*


----------

